# Thanking & Liking Button



## Westend_Girl

what's the difference?

I assume if a person thanks a post they obviously liked it?


----------



## gimbap

all of our past thanks disappeared???


----------



## fattyfatfat

I see a lot of e-feelings being hurt in the e-future due to the "dislike this post" button.


----------



## lea86111

^^^ they sure did


----------



## Westend_Girl

fattyfatfat said:


> I see a lot of e-feelings being hurt in the e-future due to the "dislike this post" button.



Things are gonna be way more ratchet than RT ever was


----------



## MissYocairis

Westend_Girl said:


> what's the difference?
> 
> I assume if a person thanks a post they obviously liked it?


 
hmm, that's odd.  I agree...what's the diff?


----------



## Yoshi3329

fattyfatfat said:


> I see a lot of e-feelings being hurt in the e-future due to the "dislike this post" button.


 
That's the first thing that popped into my head. 

Bad road, bad road.


----------



## MissYocairis

where's my 25,000 thanks?  hmmm?    ah well.  

And a "dislike" button?  Lawd...I see lots of infighting and bannings in our future.


----------



## gimbap

I don't think we should assume the worst about the dislike option.  Who knows, people may not care about it.  We're all adults...


----------



## Westend_Girl

gimbap said:


> I don't think we should assume the worst about the dislike option.  Who knows, people may not care about it.  We're all adults...



Lol you know very well this is gonna become a problem


----------



## DSP

gimbap said:


> I don't think we should assume the worst about the dislike option.  Who knows, people may not care about it.  We're all adults...


 
Quit playing.


----------



## Xavier

WTH!!! So we now have a "dislike this post" option. That is worst than the star ratings that they had a couple of years ago. I don't know how anyone would think that would be a good idea considering that this is LHCF.


----------



## MissYocairis

DSP said:


> Quit playing.


----------



## Westend_Girl

If they really want this to end well, the dislike button should be anonymous


----------



## MissYocairis

Xavier said:


> WTH!!! So we now have a "dislike this post" option. That is worst than the star ratings that they had a couple of years ago. I don't know how anyone would think that would be a good idea considering that this is LHCF.


 
well, at least with the dislike button, you can SEE who disliked the post whereas with the star rating, that was anon and folks were acting UP because they were anonymous.


----------



## LivingDol1

looks like I missed some changes today!


----------



## French Rouge

I like the dislike this post button; it could be a good thing. Instead of folks giving people dissertations on why their post is asinine simply dislike the post.


----------



## NYAmicas

Im a bit perturbed about my thanks starting back at 0. I earned them! *sniffs*

I think I like the new Mentioned feature. Very interesting.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

Ohhhh Charlotte!!!


----------



## ladysaraii

While I am excited about being able to dislike stuff, ummmm I want my thanks count back!


----------



## NYAmicas

I agree with the dislike button getting out of hand. One member following you in every thread and post you make gleefully hitting dislike everytime. "I like ponies!"_ Dislike_. "TGIF!" _Dislike._


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere

French Rouge said:


> I like the dislike this post button; it could be a good thing. Instead of folks giving people dissertations on why their post is asinine simply dislike the post.


 
I was starting to think I was the only person who really likes "dislike" as an option. Sometimes I just want to vehemently disagree without having to respond. 

As to the original question, sometimes I thank people and I don't necessarily agree with them. I thank people for responding to a question I've asked, too.


----------



## French Rouge

So I am going to assume that the difference between thanking and liking a post is as follows ...

Thank a post if you were thinking the same thing but don't feel like posting it.

Like a post if it something brings a new prospective to a topic

What do you ladies think?


----------



## aribell

Westend_Girl said:


> what's the difference?
> 
> I assume if a person thanks a post they obviously liked it?


 
Yes...there seems to be some overlap with this one. I had a dilemma as to whether I should "like" or "thank" your post!



			
				CharlotteYork said:
			
		

> And a "dislike" button? Lawd...I see lots of infighting and bannings in our future.


 
As well as more fuel for the popularity contests/complaints.  I guess with the dislike feature, at least people are telling you to your face...erplexed  Not very polite, imo.  I think I'd prefer "agree" and "disagree."


----------



## SimpleKomplexity

Hmmm I wonder how long that's gonna stay...I give it 2 months!


----------



## Junebug D

Talk about starting a popularity contest, lol...


----------



## MissYocairis

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Ohhhh Charlotte!!!


 
Y I'm getting groaned-ed by you for that?   we aren't supposed to like our thanks counts?


----------



## PJaye

Unfortunately, I cannot envision a happy ending for the "Like/Dislike This Post" feature given some of the things I have witnessed during my brief tenure on the site. We, as a society, have yet to learn how to disagree without becoming violently disagreeable.

Qué sera sera...


----------



## brooklyngal73

That sucks! 



gimbap said:


> all of our past thanks disappeared???


----------



## Keen

Junebug D said:


> Talk about starting a popularity contest, lol...


 
Get ready for the "dislike" bandit. I'm still not sure who the one star bandit was.

ETA: I guess there won't be a dislike bandit since everyone can see the member's ID. The fan part of the star rating system was anonimous.


----------



## Honey Bee

Wth happened?

And where are my 'thanks'??


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I must be blind as a bat..  I don't see a dislike option...   BOO!

Oh nevermind, Nikos said he took it away..  I definitely agree with that decision!  There would be too many butt hurt folks on here.


----------



## dimopoulos

SkysMommy said:


> I must be blind as a bat..  I don't see a dislike option...   BOO!


 
I disabled it - for my sanity 

Also link to http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=496570 for more information


----------



## Britt

^^^ they literally just removed it  b/c I was just watching this thread.


----------



## Sunrise

^^^Nikos snatched the dislike button back.


----------



## brooklyngal73

That dislike button flew out of here like a bat out of hell!


----------



## BostonMaria

dimopoulos said:


> I disabled it - for my sanity
> 
> Also link to http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=496570 for more information


 
I remember when we used to have a No Thanks button LOL That didn't last too long. Lots of feelings were hurt for that short period of time we had it LOL


----------



## NYAmicas

Honey Bee said:


> Wth happened?
> 
> And where are my 'thanks'??



We gotz to start over. Im still taking it pretty hard HB, lol.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

NYAmicas said:


> We gotz to start over. Im still taking it pretty hard HB, lol.


 
I'm going to have to agree with you.  I'm REALLY hurt by this... I want my original thanks count back...   


lol


----------



## Guitarhero

Maybe this is compensation for the lack of OT RT thread.


----------



## French Rouge

dimopoulos said:


> I disabled it - for my sanity
> 
> Also link to http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=496570 for more information


 
BOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Mortons

Too bad grown women couldn't handle the dislike button. It would have been really interesting


----------



## MizzBrown

What's the "tagged" for? You can follow someone's thread? Just like subscribing to a thread?


----------



## lea86111

i'm happy the dislike button was disabled...i think it would have created unnecessary drama

also i don't think like and thanks are the same thing but again it's not necessary...the system we had before (just thanks) was just fine IMHO.  If it ain't broken, don't fix it


----------



## Mrs. Verde

fattyfatfat said:


> I see a lot of e-feelings being hurt in the e-future due to the "dislike this post" button.


 
Well it's gone now.  But I don't think it was going to be any worse.  Honestly, when have chicks around here ever bit their tongues when they didn't agree or like something someone said. We quick to when we disagree.


----------



## acapnleo

NYAmicas said:


> We gotz to start over. Im still taking it pretty hard HB, lol.


 


SkysMommy said:


> I'm going to have to agree with you.  I'm REALLY hurt by this... I want my original thanks count back...
> 
> 
> lol


 

In that link Nikos posted to another thread... he has a post that says the thanks count is being imported and everybody's numbers will gradually update to the correct amount of thanks


----------



## diadall

I think I would use "like" if I liked the post.

I would use "thanks" if maybe I don't agree but I thank them for their message or if someone offered a comment, solution or answer that maybe what I am not looking for.  

I would thank them for at least offering to answer.


----------



## kblc06

What happened to all my thanks and the people I thanked.  Those meant alot to me , besides, I was trying to get to 8,000 thanked post


----------



## Dposh167

i don't think we need both buttons


----------



## soulfusion

SkysMommy NYAmicas

In another thread Nikos said there were 5.5 million thanks.  They will eventually be migrated over.  Everybody will eventually get their original thanks count back.  (trying this new feature because I don't get it!)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Nikos*: Please restore ALL OF THE PREVIOUS THANKS.

I personally like to "Thank" people that took the time to answer a question OR Post in a Thread that I initiated. To Me, that is very important.

Please go back and restore those thanks.
'
Thank you!


----------



## FlowerHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Nikos*: Please restore ALL OF THE PREVIOUS THANKS.
> 
> I personally like to "Thank" people that took the time to answer a question OR Post in a Thread that I initiated. To Me, that is very important.
> 
> Please go back and restore those thanks.
> '
> Thank you!


 
He already said he'll do that... LOL! 

I wonder if anyone really reads his posts?


----------



## Princess4real

FlowerHair said:


> He already said he'll do that... LOL!
> 
> I wonder if anyone really reads his posts?


 
I don't, but I love Nikos anyway 
LOL


----------



## NessaNessa

dimopoulos said:


> I disabled it - for my sanity
> 
> Also link to http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=496570 for more information


 
Nikos, I was really looking forward to that option.  I rarely post when I disagree.  That was a PERFECT option.  

Ah well...


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~

gimbap said:


> I don't think we should assume the worst about the dislike option.  Who knows, people may not care about it. * We're all adults.*..


 No we aint! 

Its moot anyway since the button is gone but I just wanted to point that out.


----------



## NessaNessa

lea86111 said:


> i'm happy the dislike button was disabled...i think it would have created unnecessary drama
> 
> also i don't think like and thanks are the same thing but again it's not necessary...the system we had before (just thanks) was just fine IMHO.  If it ain't broken, don't fix it


 
Insert dislike option


----------



## NessaNessa

I really dont understand why we have to pacify a bunch of grown women who cant handle the dislike button.  Yeah, I really liked that option dang nabbit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FlowerHair said:


> *He already said he'll do that...* LOL!
> 
> I wonder if anyone really *reads his posts?*



No I didn't.

But, thank you for pointing that out to me.


----------



## LittleLuxe

NessaNessa said:


> I really dont understand why we have to pacify a bunch of grown women who cant handle the dislike button.  Yeah, I really liked that option dang nabbit


 
I can handle the dislike button and a lot of other people can I'm sure but to be honest I'm not interested in the vibe that would create. One reason I like this site is because it's focused. I'm strictly on my hair game right now so I'm not venturing into the other forums but I like the fact this board is mostly peaceful and pleasant. The last thing I want to see is someone who made a genuine honest point with 0 offense be buried under a dislike option because someone doesn't like hearing what they had to say or have people abuse the option. Not everyone on this site is an adult and more to the point not everyone is MATURE. 

After some of the foolishness I've seen jump off from the most harmless comments I'm not interested in folks making others so uncomfortable they don't feel like coming back to the site or seeing women acting like the dislike option has given them some magical power. 

Lol, if you are really that serious about disliking write a short response to get your opinion out, I think that's fine, otherwise it was something you weren't passionate about anyway (imo).


----------



## Solitude

In the other thread, Nikos wrote that it will take a while for the thanks count to update for everyone because there were 5.5 million thanks stored on the old site.


----------



## Amerie123

i'm not liking any of it.. i miss the old way.. the "like," and the "thanks" and then the part that says something like "4 others liked it" -its just too much.. sigh, it was tradition to see a whole bunch of names that "THANKED" your post after a good post or hair update, etc.. *sigh*


----------



## Kiki0130

Ever since the "like" appeared, I haven't really done all the liking or thanking I could be doing because each time I have to stop to think, "Do I wanna thank or like? Or do I wanna just thank?  But I DO like the post too?"  aaarrrgghhh 

Way too much decision-making that has nothing to do with my hair


----------



## NYAmicas

Aw, man. The thanks restarted again.


----------



## hannan

I'm kinda scared to come back on LHCF. Everytime I log on, there's something newer and crazier than the last


----------



## Dposh167

why did the thanks restart again?


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

Hey what, I'm confused. I see no dislike button! Where the heck is it??


----------



## 30something

I liked seeing everyone who thanked too instead of only showing 4 names. I think in a post it was explained that the Old old thanks are going to be added in but  that its so many of them it takes time.. I'm not sure just trying to remember what was said


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

poochie167 said:


> why did the thanks restart again?


 
I was gonna ask this myself, lol. Kinda annoying what they did


----------



## Avaya

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Hey what, I'm confused. I see no dislike button! Where the heck is it??


 
Let's see if I do this right. CherryCherryBoomBoom the "Dislike Button" went bye bye within hours of its being acknowledged.


----------



## melodies815

Sunrise said:


> ^^^Nikos snatched the dislike button back.


 
Hahahaaa!!!!  I kind of miss the dislike button though.  I think we could have gotten used to it over time.  Sometimes someone says something totally "off" and they need to know we dislike it.  I'm sad the button is gone, but I like your comment.  You have me laughing.

I miss all my "thanks."  I earned those.  They are like money around here.  *pouting*  I also wish the smileys were automatically still on the right when I post a reply.


----------



## Nonie

This is what I answered in another thread that asked why we need both:



Nonie said:


> ....Coz it's not unusual to say, "I like the gift you gave me so much, thank you!" so it'd not be unusual to say, "I like the post you just made, thank you for taking the time to write it/for saving me the trouble of having to write it/for wording that better than I could/for the good laugh that made my day, etc.
> 
> I think it goes back to the 1371391073237 reasons people might've thanked a post when that is all we had: sometimes there was just one reason (you liked what was said so said thanks); sometimes there were more than one reason (you agreed with the post, you found it funny/enlightening, etc...in which case thanks was the ideal response). Now that we have both responses, you can cover all bases more appropriately if you like it and are grateful for whatever you gained from it....


----------



## Nonie

poochie167 said:


> why did the thanks restart again?


 
poochie167, I prefer it to everyone quoting OP's post with a thousand photos to say "VERY NICE". Or quoting every other post they agree with to just write ITA. Made threads long for nothing. Thanks IMO covers ITA, good point, glad to know, too funny.


----------



## Nonie

Avaya, yes you did it right. (Can you tell I love the new features?)


----------



## lilikoi

My only wish is that we get to see the number of thanks/likes _*at a glance*_, without having to click on a tab...


----------



## Nonie

lilikoi said:


> My only wish is that we get to see the number of thanks/likes _*at a glance*_, without having to click on a tab...


 
lilikoi What do you mean? Under the posts it tells you X, Y, Z and 3 others thanked poster/liked post. What tab are you clicking on? 

I actually prefer this shorthand way coz the threads look neater, IMO.


----------



## lilikoi

Nonie said:


> lilikoi What do you mean? Under the posts it tells you X, Y, Z and 3 others thanked poster/liked post. What tab are you clicking on?
> 
> I actually prefer this shorthand way coz the threads look neater, IMO.



Oh, I'm not talking about the summary after each thread.  I'm referring to the permanent record/summary of number of times the poster has been thanked ever. Like this:







I want to be able to see if someone is a "renowned" poster when I read their comments...without having to click on a tab for  every poster on a thread.

Call me superficial (and lazy) but in the old days before the update it was so easy to get instant glance at someone's forum "street cred"


----------



## MarieB

OK,  I'm too tired to read through this entire thread to find out the outcome on what happened to our "thanked" counts, but I just want to chime in to say that I am vexed to see my count disappear. Not that they were my only source of validation in the world, but they did let me know when people agreed with me or appreciated what I had to say. Right now it looks like we're starting over at 0 every day while a week ago some people had been thanked in the thousands. So, what gives? Will we ever get them back?


----------



## Nonie

@lilikoi  But if it says thanked and liked and the number is huge, wouldn't that suffice w/o seeing the broken down details? After all before we had "liked", thank you covered both so you can view that number as being the equivalent of the previous "thanks".


----------



## lilikoi

Nonie said:


> @lilikoi  But if it says thanked and liked and the number is huge, wouldn't that suffice w/o seeing the broken down details? After all before we had "liked", thank you covered both so you can view that number as being the equivalent of the previous "thanks".


 
Nonie: I think we're still talking about two different things. I'm really not sweating the breakdown. I agree the both like and thank means it's a good post. 
My issue it that the summary at the bottom of the comment gives you an idea of the popularity (measured in likes/thanks) of _*the particular post*_ it's attached to, not of the overall summary of _lifetime_ thanks/likes of _*the poster*_.

It just annoys that I have that little tab to see the latter on each and every poster of every thread!

P.S. I even have to click on it to see how many times _*I*_ have been thanked/liked


----------



## dimopoulos

lilikoi Like that ^^^ ?


----------



## lilikoi

dimopoulos said:


> lilikoi Like that ^^^ ?


 
nikos  YES!!! Wishes do come true at LHCF--Thanks Nikos!


----------



## jupitermoon

It looks like those that have joined in 2006 or earlier have gotten their Thanks back.


----------



## lovenharmony

What did I miss? Now the thanks have dissappeared from sight!  Sigh, I hope it comes back soon.


----------



## flowinlocks

It's coming back.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum6/announcements.html


----------



## lovenharmony

^ i would thank you for the above post, but there's no button


----------



## LaidBak

Westend_Girl said:


> what's the difference?
> 
> I assume if a person thanks a post they obviously liked it?


 
Agreed.  After getting used to the upgrade for a while I can say that having them both is truly redundant.  
Same thing with the mention feature, unnecessary. Just make it easier to find out when we've been quoted.  Or make quoting and automatic mention so it can be tracked.


----------

